# What's your mma style aresnal???



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 5, 2004)

I've been putting together some styles and apps to hit the ring for the 1st time recently ( as in the last 6-12 mths) and I'm just wondering, of all the mmaers on these boards who actually compete, without being over familiar with mma ring rules etc what works and what styles are you all using??? 
What I'm interested in is where you're getting your shuai chiao ( grappling), What sort of feet are the majority using and how many of you use ( now don't boo me here ), a........ tcma???

I'm relatively a noob to this scene, so any tips you can give me ( particularly on the above) will be appreciated.



Cheers

Blooming Lotus


----------



## RMACKD (Dec 5, 2004)

In mma I would suggest boxing for striking. Add pre-jack-broughton rules strikes to it. For takedowns and clinch fighting there is nothing better than wrestling and for ground control wrestling is also the best way to go and for submissions I would suggest catch wrestling. if you have no access to those techniques I would suggest using the wrestling and adding on basics subs from other arts. hope your training goes well.


----------



## getgoin (Dec 5, 2004)

RMACKD gave some good advise, spercially about catch wrestling:ultracool . Alot of mma'ers do catch. The only thing I would add is Muay Thai for low line kicks. If you look at Mark Hatmkers material about Extreme Boxing you will get a idea about pre-queensbury and what's it about. It's generally called "dirty boxing" because of head, elbows, hip throws and such.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 5, 2004)

I've already got about 15yrs of western boxing experience ( albeit sporadically) and some yrs of chinese boxing as well. That wasn't exactly what I meant by my question. Boxing is often a loose phrase in the combat world ( particularly in traditional combat lingo ) and can really come from a range of diffrent styles and look and play in many different ways.

I read an article recently with an interview with CungLe ( IKF) or Maybe Antonio Gareffeco (?S) ( Brooklyn Monk who has been fighting recently to some wins and a few losses all over the world from thailand to Cambodia to the Us etc ( and also had a few discussions with this guy myself) ( article from Kungfutaichi mag or earlier comments at www.kungfumagazine.com thread " brooklyn Monk Article") and one of them was saying that they were meeting fights with stricter rules on elbows, meaning alot of muay thai competitors with left with an arsenal where they couldn't use alot of teir techs, giving some of the chinese stylists an advantage. I'd hate for that happen to myself concentrating training on something I couldn't use and end up unprepped!! ( Even knowing there's alot I can use from MT, but to rely on elbows and not be able to use them would mess your whole game plan right??)

As for catch wrestling, that's what I mean and I can see where it's so important, but what style of catch wrestling are we talking here??? I hear the majority of mmaers typically use a combo of BJJ and Muay Thai. My question is , for those that aren't , what are they using instead and for those that do, what else are you using with it??

Btw : thx for the wishes

Blooming Lotus


----------



## RMACKD (Dec 5, 2004)

Catch wrestling is an older style of wrestling that uses submissions. One of the main differences between their subs and Jiu-jitsu is that the pain comes more quickly as oppossed to the slower pain compared to other styles. I am not sure what you are asking. What I would suggest is posted above, queensbary boxing, wrestling, and catch wrestling. You could add muay thai low line kicks but I looked at some Hatmaker material on old school boxing and it included knees and round kick similar to the thai version. MMA people use various things. Typically BJJ and Muay Thai or boxing. Now a lot more are rushing to get wrestling in their arsenal. Different fighters use different combos for example Silva is Muay thai and bjj. Kerr is wrestling and boxing with subs, Couture is the same thing and so does Henderson and nearly all wrestlers. Not sure why the wrestlers typically use boxing instead of muay thai but my guess is boxing and wrestling have a bit of connection both being the West's martial arts. Other fighters use judo/sambo for grappling and other arts for striking. For example Fedor use boxing and sambo Yoshida does judo and other striking arts. Many mma fighters are learning Catch wrestling but it is not as widespread since few are qualified to teach it. The same goes for old style boxing. But the mix of those two arts would be great especially considering how good regular boxing and wrestling are doing. If I did not answer your question please clarify. As for Shuai Chiao it is a bit like judo so you would have to learn to adapt the art for no-gi. But it seems like a decent art though.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 5, 2004)

Very cool post.  THat's exactly what I was looking for.  So western combat ha???  I'll have another look at it I guess.  What about traditional chinese styles?  Is there much of that behind their focus arts and why do mmaers hate tcma  in their rings so much anyway??  I don't get it.  :idunno: ???

Blooming Lotus


----------



## getgoin (Dec 6, 2004)

Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> why do mmaers hate tcma in their rings so much anyway?? I don't get it. :idunno: ???
> 
> Blooming Lotus


I think it is partly due to the fact the tcma does forms. Most MMAer's truely hate forms. They feel it does nothing but take time away from "_real training"_. Most don't relize is that tcma does (depending on the school) alot of sparring and can do grappling and throwing. The movies have  large part to do with the misconceptions too. When you watch a movie (granted it is a movie) you see the kung fu guys do things that have proven not to work in the ring or wire work and the likes. If someone could prove beyond a reasonable doubt that Dim Mak worked in the ring, people would learn it.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 6, 2004)

Without a doubt is a big call !!  And I can't say I disagree 100% with what the majority opinion seems to be. Some valid points though, traditionalism aside,  I'll keep it in mind.

Blooming Lotus


----------



## RMACKD (Dec 6, 2004)

Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> Very cool post. THat's exactly what I was looking for. So western combat ha??? I'll have another look at it I guess. What about traditional chinese styles? Is there much of that behind their focus arts and why do mmaers hate tcma in their rings so much anyway?? I don't get it. :idunno: ???
> 
> Blooming Lotus


 Actually most mma guys love it when a Chinese art paracticioner enters the ring because it will finally put all the wars on internet forums about the effectiveness of these styles to the test. However a quick search of the internet and you will find that nearly all TCMA people that went into the ring were crushed. I used to practice Shaolin and other arts and I can say that even though I had a good teacher 99.9% of the Kwoons out there really stink. I have been able to train many arts in my time including Shaolin, Muay Thai, BJJ, Judo, Karate, Systema, sambo and others and I have found nothing really compares to the straightforward effeciency of both modern and old boxing and wrestling. Recenlty though the Chinese arts are trying to regain effeciency through the Sanshou system. However it currently is bad muay thai. They have won a few good challenge matches against TKD fighters, karateka, boxers, muay thai fighters but all these were pitting Sanshou versus less skilled opponents under rules that favored them. But skill is rising in the Sanshou world mainly because of people like Cung Lee. Anyways if you want info on the westerm mma method I would check out Matt Hatmakers material www.extremeselfprotection.com His grappling Catch Wrestling and his striking is old school boxing. www.catchwrestle.com catch wrestling, Boxing book by Mike Donovan, Ned Beumonts material and there is much more to come.


----------



## getgoin (Dec 6, 2004)

You can also go to www.groundfight.com for some good info. The people there are real helpful, no bickering or BS.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 6, 2004)

lol@ tkd being effective ( and I'm sorry to alll the ppl I just offended). Tkd was my very first art, but after alot of seroius consideration, while it contains some good apps, I feel it misses out on alot of really important aspects, even at black belt lvl.

I hear what you're saying about tcma players getting whooped on the mma circuit, and I think the thing with that is the combination of tcmas that are being used. I don't find shanshou as complete nor most effective myself, and the inspiration of this whole ring venture I've taken to is seeing the standard of or assessing the current world sanshou champ for my weight class. I think for myself it's just a matter of re-conditioning or getting back to my usual schedule, but having been predominantly tcma orientated prior, I feel like I need to put a little time into something else before I bring it all together and take that belt.

I've been given a bit of a heads up on toshindo for grappling and think Karate has a few interesting aspects I could likely exploit really well and am considering mantis for much the same reasons . I'm really keen on the muay thai to get some constitution and strength back into my offence . Cung Le is doubtlessly smooth and extremely skilled and if It wasn't one of students I wanted the belt from, I might just turn up at his school myself. I will definately check out your links though and consider anything else anyone wants to give me.



Cheers



Blooming Lotus

btw : speaking of groundfighting, how much of it actually goes to ground and what's the usual floor count standard??


----------



## ace (Dec 7, 2004)

Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> I've been putting together some styles and apps to hit the ring for the 1st time recently ( as in the last 6-12 mths) and I'm just wondering, of all the mmaers on these boards who actually compete, without being over familiar with mma ring rules etc what works and what styles are you all using???
> What I'm interested in is where you're getting your shuai chiao ( grappling), What sort of feet are the majority using and how many of you use ( now don't boo me here ), a........ tcma???
> 
> I'm relatively a noob to this scene, so any tips you can give me ( particularly on the above) will be appreciated.
> ...



Im 3-0 In MMA & The Curent Extreme Fighting Challenge 
Light Weight Champion.

I've been practising Martial Arts On & off My Hole Life.

I train in a varity of way's I have Practise both Traditional & Modern
Martial Arts...

My strongest asset would Be My Submission Skills

In My 1st Fight I fought against a BJJ Fighter (Andrew Corringa) we Both
Went for Submissions Before the end of the 1st Round
I cought him in a Inverted Heel Hook.. & mayed him Tap out

My 2nd Fight was against a Wrestler 
& at the Time EFC Light Weight Champ.  Joe VandenEyden
He & I went to War  in the 1st Round in the 2nd Round
I got a Double Leg Ride / Rear Mount & I used Strkies to force The Tap out.
And win The Championship. 


My 3rd Fight & 1st Titel defence was against Silver Back
Light Weight Vale Tudo Champ Wade Choate his Back Round
Was in Shoot Fighting & I beat Him with a Reverse Cross Arm Lock
(Jujigatme).



For Grappling I train Submission Wrestling & (Kumite) Ju Jitsu


My Stand up Game has Yet to realy come in to Play
But I Practice Arnis , JKD, Bando ,(Kumite) Ju Jitsu & Kickboxing...

I say U 1st have to start with Your Strenth is Skill
are U a better Ground Fighter or Stand up.

U should do Cardio & Weight training...

U are only as good as The People Who Beat up on U
alway's seak out Someone whos Better Than U  to improve on skills.

MMA is not Rocket Sience U have to Cross train
& keep an open Mind. Train hard & often

Eat Right & go prepaird.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 8, 2004)

Thankyou for sharing that.  Really 

I've been training practically my whole life aswell in one capacity or other ( and I'm edging 30 in several months time), so the eating right and training hard thing is no problem.  In fact I'm not sure I know how to exist any differently :idunno: 

I think you're onto it with the submission theory, and when I 'm getting serious, not wanting to really do ppl unneccessary damage,  that's what I usually gravitate toward anyway.  I do appreciate the heads up and I will definately consider every piece of advice you've all given me.


Does anyone here carry a title and _not_ train with weights??  If such person exists, I think I might have a few more questions.  I am definately considering reincorperating weights, and am cheering  to hear from ppl training on pulling results on this lvl, but especially when we're talking submissions and seriously effective techniques, and if like you said, standing game doesn't feature so prominently, strength shouldn't be a great issue........right??? .......   but then again I don't have a belt or even any real comp experience  , so I'm just going to hear all of your thoughts on it.  Btw : pls bear in mind that I am a Female.  I ideally train from 3-12 hrs a day, but alot of that is body weight exercise, forms, stances, boxing , cardio, callisthenics etc .  

cheers boys

'preciate the input.  

Blooming Lotus


----------



## Big Red Fist (Dec 8, 2004)

conflict defined is trial of strength between 2 opposing parties.

reasons for conflict 
* fear
*anger
*frustration of not having control or power over another's actions or opinions.

As per Supreme court definition 

Wonders why she knows this so well.... She's NUTS!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 8, 2004)

After giving me empty death threats and threating to kidnap my daughter on Russbo, and your crew creating threads to bann me from the KFM boards, bombarding their mods with piffling BL hatemail, considering the mods here knew you were comming, you are a mighty brave person to show up here talking that.  


MODS: this posts is completely irrelevant to our discussion.  To keep on topic, intervention would be appreciated.


Thank You

Blooming Lotus


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 9, 2004)

ace said:
			
		

> Im 3-0 In MMA & The Curent Extreme Fighting Challenge
> Light Weight Champion.
> 
> 
> ...


Had another post prepared but just saw this and liked it better ..........  you see _that's _what I figure myself and that much if nothing else, I can do  

cheers
BL


----------



## ace (Dec 9, 2004)

To date there have been no fighters at 
an EFC event.

Bo the promotor would put one together
if he had 2 women of equal weight...


As far as the Skill Level it depends on the female.
Since fighting is based on "HEART" , knowledge & Skill
I don't think it rely maters whats what the Sex of the Fighters are
The Fans want to see 2 Warrior's go at each other

All out....

I say if MMA is realy what U want to do Belive & Acheive
let no one get in the way.

There are alway's going to be people Who
give U reasons "Y" U shoulod not do it,But
If U know in Your Heart That FIGHING
is what U were put on this Earth to do then let 
nothing get in the way...


The 1st match is the scariest....
no matter how hard we train The unknown 
alway's comes with Fear. It's this Fear that Brings out
the Passion in a Freestyel Fight..

I felt it in all 3 of My Fights...
I did not just step out there in Fight tho

I comepeted in 23 (Kumite) Ju Jitsu Matces winning 19 of The
& 8 Grappling Matches Whing 5 By Submission & 1 on Points
To date I have only lost on Points.

If u do not compet in another form of Combat Sport
be it Ju Jitsu,Wrestling,Sambo,Boxing or Kickboxing

Then U will need to do alot of Sparring.
The harder U work at Your Goal the Easyer it becomes
to get...

After That it's in the Hands of God & Lady Luck.

Primo


----------



## ace (Dec 9, 2004)

ace said:
			
		

> To date there have been no fighters at
> an EFC event.
> 
> Bo the promotor would put one together
> ...



My Bad No Women Fighters


----------

